# To breed or not to breed



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If you were the daughter of one of the most respected breeders out there and if your dad believes that you can keep it going or believes that you can build something great yourself and that you have two dogs that would fit perfectly... despite of one of the dogs past and that he sees something in that particular dog while everybody else doesn't. If you knew that he was right about every dog he looked at and that he's one of the most critical persons out there and that he's never been wrong about a dog and that he'd love to see a litter from those two dogs. 

Would you do it? 

I am seriously tempted to do it and while I probably can't fulfill those footsteps, all that matters to me is that my Dad believes I would make a good breeder. But it's a long and rocky road until the first litter can be born. However, I know what to do and how to do it and if my Dad believes he can do it, THAT means something!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd try my hand at breeding.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think it will be hard, because people know your parent's breeding program and will be wondering if yours will live up to theirs.
But just because something is hard, does not mean you should not work for it!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

If you're being transferred to NY....is now the right time in your life?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

gagsd said:


> I think it will be hard, because people know your parent's breeding program and will be wondering if yours will live up to theirs.
> But just because something is hard, does not mean you should not work for it!


That is exactly what I am worried about. The expectations and those that want to see me fail and they are waiting for it to happen already. 

I know I need to go my own way and create my own footprints. I also know that I will follow his advise and he will get his litter. That's the least I can do for him. :wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd only do it if I was in a fairly stable place in my life. AND I'd start slowly with great dogs to see how it goes. 

For me, the first hard thing is getting great dogs and figuring out the breeding program you want. 

The next hard thing (harder?) is coming up with all the great homes that are worthy of your puppies and will raise them in the right way. Finding the best mix of puppy/owner can be a nightmare!

So if you are moving back to NY, you may want to wait for a bit to make connections and get a good reputation so finding puppy owners will be much easier.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> If you're being transferred to NY....is now the right time in your life?


Not now - now. Later on. Indra isn't even a year old yet. So now would be a little too early. 
But just because we are getting transferred doesn't mean I can't work towards the first litter. It's something I want to do for my dad since he believes in me and the dogs. It means a lot that he believes that I can do it.

It's not something that will happen in the next couple of years.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Go slow and make sure your heart is in it. Try one litter, with great dogs. It's good to have your Dad's support and confidence in you. Whether you breed another litter or not, you can at least say you tried. 

With both of you selecting the breeding pair, you are 1/2 way to a great litter. It's a great opportunity but only if it is what you want to do. And don't dwell on everyone comparing you to your Dad at this point. He has age and experience working for him. You have youthfulness and desire.

Many many years ago I was in bar in Ft. Lauderdale FL and someone had written a message across a beam - it said "I live my life; I love my life and the critics be damned."


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Don't make the decision to breed based on what other's think. It must be something that you want to do.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you really want to, wait until you are settled, you might want to wait until your husband is retired from the service, that way you wouldn't have to worry about moving.

Get to know people in your area of expertice, schutzhund or conformation, whatever, join the clubs, meet the people, and get known. 

I think you could make a go of it, if you really, really want to.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

If my father was a very well-respected breeder, and he truly believed I had great breeding dogs, and my heart was in it, I would probably do it. You'll know if breeding your dog is really the right thing to do or not. I think most of us here, including yourself, love GSDs so much and would only breed if we truly believed it was improving the GSD. I don't frown upon anyone who whole-heartedly believes that breeding thier dog is doing just that. Plus, if your father is a well respected breeder, I am sure you at least have a good idea of what all goes into the process; plus you will have a great mentor


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me it seems like it might be _harder_, because if your father is respected and well-known, you will need to carve your own niche and develop a program with your own breeding goals and characteristics that you strive to reproduce.

As a potential buyer, that's really what I'd look at as well, and not really be interested in purchasing a dog based on the merits of one's father/mentor.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Liesje, that is actually what I want to do but that doesn't mean that I can't take advise from my father. He has such a wealth of knowledge it's incredible.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know. I think that the old regime will not be breeding forever, and I think if one of these that I respect is helping out some of the younger generation of breeders, it means that they respect the younger breeder and are confident that they are going about things properly. That says a lot. I think it is a mark in your favor to have your father giving you a reference and a good word, sending people to you. On the other hand, it says absolutely nothing to me as a buyer if you tell me your father is one of the top GSD breeders. 

And just because a breeder that I respect recommends another breeder, it does not mean that that breeder does not have to come across on their own behalf. 

So I think you have a leg up, by having the experience of well-known respected breeders in the family. But you still have to live up to people's expectations for someone who is recommended by such a breeder. 

I think you are ahead of folks starting out on their own, but there are no short cuts, you still have to do everything to establish yourself in the position.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

To me one of the most important questions is - "can I find the right homes for the puppies?" (especially since you're into working lines, which are even more demanding in terms of finding the right homes.)
It is strange that the responses are all about - "me, me, me". 
It should be about - "the puppies, the puppies, the puppies."
One advantage of being the daughter of a respected breeder is you already have a head start of being able to find the best homes for the puppies since I assume you are already plugged in to the GSD community through your Dad.
I also disagree with those comments that say the Dad's reputation or input does not count. Having the Dad as the mentor is probably the number one reason I might purchase from a newbie breeder! Without it, I'll go with the more experienced breeder all the time (all things being equal with bloodlines, dogs, etc etc) . In breeding, wisdom and experience are definitely assets (I won't even buy from any breeder younger than 40, unless they have a respected mentor).


----------

